

 AirBnB (YC W09) Adds Groups, Locations All Around The World - lrzhou
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/20/airbnb-groups/

======
bemmu
I am currently sitting in an apartment I rented for a week from AirBnB.
Overall my experience has been positive and I would rent again.

First apartment owner I attempted to contact never replied, so had to cancel.
Next one worked out better, although I had to mail twice to get a reply. The
listed price of $90 / night in Boston turned out not to be true, there were
hidden fees in addition to this. AirBnB adds a fee which is not included in
the listed price, and the apartment owner also had their own cleaning fee.

But these are small things considering we got a gorgeous apartment, more
spacious and at a lower price than a sterile hotel room. This story is not yet
over though, as we haven't yet checked out.

------
47
They are spammers and they spam on craiglist all the time. I do not trust
spammers.

------
tphyahoo
I just used em, and delivers as advertised. 2 nights in portland, 40 bucks a
night, nice room, nice hosts, no hassle.

Beats the motel 6, that's for sure.

